# Incidents happen



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

I had the "OOOPPPSSSS That's gonna hurt" gremlin visit first thing today.....BUT he didn't still my JOY in the LORD:notworthy:!! I was scooting a large heavy wet cedar log against saw stops. As usual with wet logs....they won't budge....and then wham....IT'S all over:laughing::yes::blink:!!!! Flapped it back pretty deep (on the karate chop part of hand). Done the man thing...cleaned it and went back to work:laughing::icon_cheesygrin: ....till nurse wife and nurse mom found out....Doc and I get along great...SHE knows I don't visit her without great reasons and I'M GOING BACK TO WORK!!!!! After much discussion I chose to have the flap cut off and NO stitches to be busting in the bend of hand!!!! THEN BACK to work!!!!! 

Cut several large cedar crotches and slabs afterwards. The devil ain't stealing my JOY!!! And I Praise the Lord it wasn't worse!!!

Here's a pic of the hand and some cedar (didn't get pic of the double crotch cedar) cut more tomorrow.

Have a Blessed day in Jesus's awesome love,
Tim


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Hey Tim nice slabs. And I'm not talking about the slab on your arm. Hey at least your consistent.


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

Glad you are OK. Hope it heals real fast.


----------



## mikeswoods (May 18, 2009)

You got lucky Tim---Keep that clean and you will be healed up in no time---

I don't want you hurt---I come here to look at pictures of fabulous wood----most of the pictures are yours!!!---Mike---


----------



## blessed1079 (Nov 29, 2011)

You are healed in God's Name!


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Oh good grief Tim that's nary a scratch. I plowed a nice deep furrow into my thumb on the table saw a week ago this past Friday that makes that look like a pin prick. It looked exactly like I took a wood gouge and scooped it all the way down to the bone. It's finally filled in but still an open wound after 11 days. 

Now go back and try to do it right this time. :huh:
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

Glad you weren't hurt worse. Be careful out there. 




.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*did you call HAZMAT?*

something about pictures....... :blink:
Wifey, MRS TT is a nurse right? Was it on that big Oliver 16"?
Hydrogen Peroxide bottle mounted on the saw? Stitches?

Damn it be careful youse guys. :yes: bill
and take your vitamins.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

And did you wash behind your ears too?

Yeah it takes very little to get yourself in hurt. Watch it out there.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

woodnthings said:


> Wifey, MRS TT is a nurse right?


Yeah but she doesn't like working on my trauma damage. I've always done that myself anyway. Nothing bothers her at the hospital but when I get my flesh to flying she gets queasy and says I need to go see the doc. Like Tim, I never do unless it's really really bad.



woodnthings said:


> Was it on that big Oliver 16"?
> Stitches?


No, the little 10".

No, nothing left to stitch. There was a nice piece hanging which I cut off, but this was a rouged cove cut. Like how you clamp a straight edge skewed to the blade and make a cove cut in the underside of a board, I raked my thumb across the blade that way and it sprayed flesh across my frontside including in my eyes. You know when your thumb parts are in your eyes, something is not going according to plans. 



aardvark said:


> And did you wash behind your ears too?


Don't have any ears to wash behind. Fell asleep at the table saw last night . . . . . . :no: 



.


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

Pour peroxide on it, dry it with a clean towel, and fill with super glue. Problem solved. I can't count all the times I or my wife glued me back together......prolly cuz I don't have any fingers left to count on :laughing: Seriously, SG works great for cuts & gashed. For the deep chunks like that I use SG gel.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

TexasTimbers said:


> Yeah but she doesn't like working on my trauma damage. I've always done that myself anyway. Nothing bothers her at the hospital but when I get my flesh to flying she gets queasy and says I need to go see the doc. Like Tim, I never do unless it's really really bad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man that makes me shutter ughh, I know the feeling of being cut on a table saw, 2 inches of the side of my middle finger gone, nothing but pale blue bone. It sure makes you watch that saw blade closely. Be careful out there.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*No, the little 10".*

It's always the little dogs that bite.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

TT, That was the right way:yes:. I tried the saw thing 25 yrs ago with "skilsaw" and 40 stitches later on the knee cap (didn't like that either:no. 20 inside and 20 out. Cut around the artery. Heat of blade seared from bleeding. ER doc snipped "extra" meat off while sewing up inside and the blood went squirting, had to add a couple stitches to artery also. Same with these and a hand break, BACK to work that evening. I ain't sitting around.

TT, I'm glad you didn't lose the thumb as a friend of mine done in his cabinet shop. He stated "30 yrs of sawing and just got relaxed and it was all over with". Also TT, good to hear from you.

Gotta get back to the sawing, everyone have a Blessed day in Jesus,
Tim


----------



## PPBART (Oct 7, 2011)

qbilder said:


> Pour peroxide on it...


NO! Do not pour peroxide on an open wound. The chemical reaction (and bubbling) that occurs when hydrogen peroxide hits the skin isn’t only cleaning the wound — it’s killing healthy cells. That actually slows healing and increases the chances of infection.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Good choice removing the flap. As part of my ongoing diet whenever I cut myself like that I choose to remove the flap. I figure it'll eventually add up. Glad your ok. Be careful!


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks all.

Thanks PPbart I didn't realize peroxide(as I did) also kills healthy cells, BUT I view things a little *******.....The quicker I clean and sterilize, the sooner healing starts..... a peroxided clean wound with deadened cells will heal quicker than a dirty infected one:yes::icon_cool:. It's actually healing pretty quickly, it's not nearly as deep and healing inside to out.
Technically you are correct AND I RECCOMEND OTHERS to go to the doctor to be treated. 
AS a liscensed EMT I CAN'T treat you the way I THINK (country boy.... get back up, brush off your pride and get back on the horse AND RIDE), ONLY by the rules which are always changing:laughing::yes:.

As BLESSED 1079 said ....By His stripes on the Cross, I'm already healed....I just have to wait on this body to get there. Glory to His Holy Name,

Tim


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

PPBART said:


> NO! Do not pour peroxide on an open wound. The chemical reaction (and bubbling) that occurs when hydrogen peroxide hits the skin isn’t only cleaning the wound — it’s killing healthy cells. That actually slows healing and increases the chances of infection.


Really? Never heard that before.


----------

